# Melbourne Water Report.



## Brewbloke (18/8/09)

Just wondering if anyone has had any luck in obtaining any reports for Melbourne water (Yarra Valley in particular) that contain secondary aesthetic values (calcium, magnesium etc). 

All the reports I found on the net so far seem to omit all the details I am looking for. I've tryed ringing a bunch of different people at the water companies, but I just get handballed from person to person for about half an hour with no result.

Appreciate any info anyones found.

Cheers 
Dan.


----------



## razz (18/8/09)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...33&hl=water
Second entry by Brendo.
You will find Melbourne water breakdown


----------



## Brewbloke (18/8/09)

razz said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...33&hl=water
> Second entry by Brendo.
> You will find Melbourne water breakdown



Cheers Razz, that was easy!


----------

